# Swedish palm rods



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone on here has tried a palm rod?I bought a couple several years ago and I think they are an absolute blast,especially for panfish.Just for yucks I used one on Erie for walleye and did very well,my biggest that day was 8 lbs.on 6lbs.test.I use Marmish but I think Fiskas and Jonttu also make palm rods.If anyone is serious about panfish i.m.o. these things are the only way to go.The strike indicators are specific for the weight of the lures down to 1/5 gram I believe.I'm not very p.c.savvy so I don't know how to post a link but there are a couple neat videos on youtube that show the rod and the technique.The pike fishing vid is waaayyyy cool,watch how he puts them on the ice.Type in Marmishltd in the youtube search.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Never tried it but . . . bought a Jonntu a few weeks ago.Cann't wait to get into fish any fish with it.And some wolfram jigs too .


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Palm rod. Never heard of them. As for posting a link, it is pretty easy. Say it was gander mountain , all you do is put www and a period before the particular name and a period after with the word com. Like this... www.gandermountain.com It won't be highlighted until I hit the sugmit button. When you look at it, it'll be highlighted! Hope that helps.. Maybe you'll be able to post a link now to the palm rods you are referring too!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Snake,they now have the videos on their web site.www.marmish.ca


----------



## GusOrviston (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up on the effectiveness of palm rods. 

That recent In-fisherman article on Tungsten jigs and other European tactics like palm rods was very interesting. I'll try anything when the bite is tough. 

It was interesting to me that most of the teams on the North American Ice Fishing circuit have adopted a lot of European tactics and that Team USA finally won the worlds this past season. I guess there's always room for improvement.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I fish some smaller private lakes with Mark.... from Marks bait & Tackle and he introduced me to several local Russian "icers".....a few years ago..... that come to his shop to buy bait and such. And they fish with The Marmish Rod Sysyems. While on these lakes..... I've seen these rods in use and there small, appx. 9" overall......but they seem to fish well....It is a very interesting System.....One thing that has become a "Secret Go TO Jig " for me over the last few years....is the Marmish "FANG" jig....fished with one maggot on it....and fished on Fireline Crystal "MICRO ICE"....1# Test that has a Dia. of 1/4 lb. ......this is a killer on a "Finicky Panfish Bite".........


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Looked at the "Proper Technique" illustrations and watched the perch video. Good stuff. I'm sure that their stuff is more refined but you can get similar action/results with a regular rod and a good indicator. Hold the rod with one hand and bounce the tip with two fingers of the other.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Not meaning to blow my own horn,but I outfished my buddy today by about 10 to 1 using the palm rod and #1 apple seed jig with 2 spikes on it.I caught well over a hundred gills today,mostly 6-8"er's,but I did bring 20 BIG ones home for dinner.I have at least a half dz.ultra lite ice rods with all different kinds of spring bobbers,from watch springs to flat.I cannot reproduce the same action as the palm rod.I know for certain that the angle of your lure to the line is critical.The lure has the same undulating motion as a live wiggler and they shoot in and inhale it.


----------

